# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΗΣ - ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΟ ΑΕΡΑ  ZD-912

## Radiometer

καλησπέρα,

πλέων βαρέθηκα να αγοράζω τα  κολλητήρια που πουλιόνται  με το ..κιλό  :Smile:  το όποιο μέχρι να φτάσω στο σπίτι έχει καεί  :Tongue2: 

και είπα να πάρω κάτι οικονομικό και αξιόπιστο, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό  http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...=ZD-912&page=3
το έχει κάνεις να μας πει καμιά γνώμη ? η καμιά άλλη πρόταση ?

----------


## katsigiannis

φιλε χρησημοποιω εδω και 2 χρονια συνεχεια ενα κολιτιρι ersa multitip c25 γερμανικης κατασκευης αλλα ειχε ενα 50ρι.αν μπορει και όποιος μπορει να μου λυσει κατι απορίες που δημοσίευσα πριν.Ευχαριστω.

υ.γ.το κολιτιρι αλλαζει και μυτες και σε μισο λεπτο εχει φτασει μεγιστη θερμοκρασια

----------


## navar

έχω το ίδιο(με την διαφορα πως έχω την έκδοση με το πιστόλι αποκόλλησης !!!!) και ως τώρα που έκαψε μία πλακέτα που έκανε ανόρθωση την τάση απο τον μετασχηματιστή και μετέπειτα έκαψε και 1 απο τους 2 μετασχηματιστές !!!! μόνο αξιόπιστο δεν είναι !!!!!!

----------


## JIMKAF

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brand...c=037103208071

αυτή είναι η πρότασή μου... τον χρησιμοποιω ένα χρόνο τώρα και δεν καταλαβαίνει τπτ, είναι εξαιρετικό εργαλείο... και το δικό σου φαίνεται καλό... τώρα στην πράξη φαίνονται κατα βάση αυτά...

----------


## Lykos1986

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως από την τιμή και μόνο μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι ο συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός δεν είναι καλός. Το κόστος του είναι στα 135Euros και παρέχει σταθμό με  κολλητήρι και στέλεχος θερμού αέρα.

  Αν σκεφτείς όμως ότι οι πραγματικοί καλοί σταθμοί (μόνο με κολλητήρι χωρίς καν θερμό αέρα) ξεκινάνε από τα 200Euros, τότε μάλλον η ποιότητα του παραπάνω εξοπλισμού είναι από καλή ως πολύ κακή!

  Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι πολλοί καλοί σταθμοί (επίσης μόνο με κολλητήρι) όπως οι Weller WD1/2 που αρχίζουν από τα 320Euros+!

----------


## shoco

> http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brand...c=037103208071
> 
> αυτή είναι η πρότασή μου... τον χρησιμοποιω ένα χρόνο τώρα και δεν καταλαβαίνει τπτ, είναι εξαιρετικό εργαλείο... και το δικό σου φαίνεται καλό... τώρα στην πράξη φαίνονται κατα βάση αυτά...




+1000
κατοχος και εγω

----------


## pameZD

Για τον ίδιο σταθμό περιμένω από την *tele* 3 χρόνια την αντίσταση θερμού αέρα που κάηκε την 2η η 3η φορά χρήσης .

*Και φυσικά ανταλλακτικά δεν θα έχουν ποτέ.*

Άσε που από 150 τον πήγαν 180 ευρώ  :Angry:

----------


## navar

> Για τον ίδιο σταθμό περιμένω από την *tele* 3 χρόνια την αντίσταση θερμού αέρα που κάηκε την 2η η 3η φορά χρήσης .
> 
> *Και φυσικά ανταλλακτικά δεν θα έχουν ποτέ.*
> 
> Άσε που από 150 τον πήγαν 180 ευρώ



ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=681
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/home.php?cat=668

πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση !!! κάντους και ένα τηλ , μπορεί να έχουν αυτό που ψάχνεις

----------


## jim philips

Καλησπερα ειχα εναν παρομοιο σταθμο για κανα δυο χρονο στο εργαστηριο http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1 ειχα αλλαξει αμετριτες φορες το στελεχος καιγοταν η αντισταση χωρις λογο βαρεθηκα και μετα πηρα αυτο  http://il.farnell.com/cooper-tools-w...-eu/dp/1523763 καλο ηταν γιατι τωρα το εχω σαν βοηθητικο,με αυτο που εχω τωρα πραγματικα υσηχασα http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brand...c=037103191311

----------


## marios

> έχω το ίδιο(με την διαφορα πως έχω την έκδοση με το πιστόλι αποκόλλησης  !!!!) και ως τώρα που έκαψε μία πλακέτα που έκανε ανόρθωση την τάση απο  τον μετασχηματιστή και μετέπειτα έκαψε και 1 απο τους 2 μετασχηματιστές  !!!! μόνο αξιόπιστο δεν είναι !!!!!!



Αυτό που λές, αριβώς το ίδιο το είχαμε στην ΔΕΥΤ στον στρατό και το χρησιμοποιήσαμε μια και μόνο φορά και μετα κάηκε... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Radiometer

xmmm μάλιστα, 

ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει την τελική απόφαση, άλλα απ&#180;οτι βλέπω θα το πάρω  :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Αν το αγορασεις κανε κανα mini review please!

Ψηνομαι εδω κ καιρο να παρω κι εγω ενα τετοιο αλλα μιας που δεν ξερω καποιον που να εχει αυτο το μοντελο (τα μικροτερα απ'οτι ακουω ειναι καλα για τα € τους) το σκεφτομαι αιωνιως...

btw σου στειλα κ ενα λινκ με πμ που ισως σε ενδιαφερει.

----------


## cloud_constructor

κινεζικο νομιζω ειναι.. Αστο καλυτερα.

----------


## marios

> xmmm μάλιστα, 
> 
> ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει την τελική απόφαση, άλλα απ&#180;οτι βλέπω θα το πάρω



 Γιάννη αυτό που θες να πάρεις το είχαμε ΕΠΙΣΗΣ στην ίδια μονάδα στον στρατό. (315ΣΠΤΧ στο Πλατύ Ημαθίας)
Βέβαια δεν είχε πάθει τίποτα αλλα απ'ότι ρώτησα τους αξιωματικούς δεν
το είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει *ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ*!!!! (Και ούτε το χρησιμοποίησαν μέχρι να φύγω απο'κει.) Και δεδομένου οτι ο σταθμός 
αποκόλλησης που είπαμε πρίν κάηκε *ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΗ*,
για'μένα είναι ρίσκο... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Radiometer

οκ με πείσατε δεν θα το πάρω τελικά  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Βέβαια έχω δεί κινέζικα που δουλεύουν 10 χρόνια και άνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. AOYUE

----------


## Radiometer

και ιδού το ΝΕΟ μου απόκτημα  :Smile: 

ATTEN instruments 858D+

----------


## giorgos

Καλό Γιάννη καλό........?    :Tongue2:

----------


## Radiometer

> Καλό Γιάννη καλό........?



Ναι ωραίος είναι Γιώργο, έκανα μερικά πειράματα σήμερα  :Smile: 
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι ο σταθμός είναι από εδω

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη καλορίζικος ..., εσύ χάρηκες ..., ο Κώστας όχι και τόσο  :Lol: .

----------


## leosedf

Αν και εγώ έχω μεγάλο δε θα με χαλούσε ένα τέτοιο...
Δεν πειράζει τουλάχιστον αυτός σίγουρα θα κάνει πολλά.

----------


## giorgos

Δεν πειραζει ρε Κώστα...βασικά βρίσκεις αλλά θα πρέπει να δώσεις 20 ευρώ περισότερα....  :Rolleyes:

----------


## abet

εγω ειμαιι κατοχος του ZD-917
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1
μια χαρα τελειο σχεδον1 χρονο καθημερινης εργασιας ταυτοχρονης χρησης πιστολι-αποροφητικου δεν εχει παρουσιασει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !
 :Rolleyes: 
στην ιδια περιδο αγορασα και αυτο http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...roducts_id=504
μου εσπασε τα νευρα η απολυτη πατατα :Tongue2:

----------


## navar

> εγω ειμαιι κατοχος του ZD-917
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=668&page=1
> μια χαρα τελειο σχεδον1 χρονο καθημερινης εργασιας ταυτοχρονης χρησης πιστολι-αποροφητικου δεν εχει παρουσιασει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !



μόνο ο δικός μου τελικά είναι βλαμμένος ?????
μύτες καθε πόσο αλλάζεις ????

----------


## abet

ως τωρα 2 φορες.η μια απο καθαρη βλακεια την καταστρεψα με τριψιμο

----------


## abet

με καλο καθαρισμα μετα την χρηση ειμαι μανιιακος σε αυτο

----------


## Panoss

> με καλο καθαρισμα μετα την χρηση ειμαι μανιιακος σε αυτο



 Αν αναφέρεσαι στο καθάρισμα της μύτης του κολλητηριού, νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται.
Όχι απλώς δεν χρειάζεται, αλλά είναι και βλαπτικό γιατί μία στρώση κόλλησης προστατεύει τη μύτη, ενώ καθαρό μένει εκτεθειμένο.
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει.

----------


## abet

παναγιωτη
δες οτι δεν το κανω μονο εγω
 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *makoulis*  
 				και εμένα Γερμανία γράφει.... δεν ξέρω μπορεί να έριξαν την ποιότητα.
 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tasosmos*  
 				Μήπως χρησιμοποιείς γενικότερα πολύ σολντερίνη; ... Απλά λιώνεις καλάϊ επάνω και την σκουπίζεις σε χαρτί ή σφουγγάρι.



 Να αναφέρουμε τα 'βασικά':
Κάθε καινούργιο κολλητήρι (ή νέα μύτη) χρειάζεται επικασσιτέρωση. Αυτό  γίνεται στο πρώτο ζέσταμα με κόλληση όπως δείχνουν σε αυτό το *video*.

Κατά την κόλληση μπορεί να χρειαστείς flux το οποίο τοποθετείται στο  σημείο της κόλλησης και όχι 'βουτώντας' τη μύτη του κολλητηριού...
*Πριν* κολλήσεις καθαρίζεις το κολλητήρι με νωπό ειδικό σφουγγάρι  (ή νωπό χαρτί κουζίνας). Μετά την κόλληση ΔΕΝ καθαρίζεις τη μύτη ή αν  την καθαρίσεις βάζεις επάνω της πάλι λίγο κόλληση. 
Οταν τελειώσεις την εργασία σου καθαρίζεις τη μύτη με το νωπό σφουγγάρι  και βάζεις επάνω της πάλι λίγη κόλληση (όπως έγινε και στην  επικασσιτέρωση). Στο επόμενο ζέσταμα θα καθαρίσεις τη μύτη για να  κολλήσεις. Η καθαρή κόλληση που παραμένει επάνω στη μύτη την  προστατεύει. Ποτέ δεν λιμάρεις και δεν ξύνεις τη μύτη με άλλα μέταλλα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=52963&page=3

----------


## thanosgen

τελικά αξίζει να πάρουμε το ZD-912 η όχι? Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι ανάμεσα σε 2.
Αυτό: http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=18264
και αυτό: http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...1031329&page=3

Ποίο απο τα 2 μου προτείνετε? Θα τα χρησιμοποιώ για reballing και reflow. Είναι αξιόπιστα? Αν όχι ποιό θα μου προτείνατε?

----------


## dextergsxr

φιλε καλησπερα να σου πω οτι το θεμα το ειχα ψαξει πολυ και κατεληξα στο οτι δεν αξιζει τελικα.... αρχικα αν ειναι να παρεις τον πρωτο προτειμησε την μεταγενεστερη εκδοση του zd-982 (http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/69803/?ref=bestprice.gr)...εχει την λειτουργεια του sleep mode (για μεγαλητερη διαρκεια της μυτης...και γενικα μετα απο e-mail στην εταιρια μου ειπαν πως ειναι πολυ καλυτερος... γενικα ομως αν ψαξεις και στο forum υπαρχουν καποια θεματακια οπως με την αντλια η οποια ακουμπα τον μετασχηματιστη και λογο των δοωησεων της μπορει μακροπροθεσμα να προκαλεσει προβλημα... οι μυτες απο οτι εχω ακουσει δεν κρατανε και πολυ (τπυλαχιστων ειναι φτηνες)...και συμαντικοτερο οτι δεν εχει πολλα ειδη μυτες παρα μονο 4... με βασικοτερη απολεια της μυτης κοπιδι (την πλατια που ειναι σαν λεπιδα) και ειναι η πιο χρησημη στο πρωτο σταδιο του reballing (για solder drag και συλογη κολησης με το συρμα αποκολησης) απο εκει και περα το δευτερο σταδιο ειναι κυριως αερας για τον οποιο δεν εχω τιποτα να πω... οσο για τον δευτερο σταθμο και αυτος δεν μου φενεται πολυ σοι... εγω θα σου πρωτινα κατι κινεζικο και αυτο αλλα πιο επωνυμο και διαδεδωμενο (κυριως στο εξωτερικο) δηλαδη aoyue οι μυτες και τα ανταλακτικα υπαρχουν σε πληθωρα στο εξωτερικο και ειναι απο τα καλυτερα κινεζικα... προσωπικα εγω ειμαι κοντα στην αγορα αυτου http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/AOYUE-96...635535733/item (968a+) απο γερμανια (για να μην εχω τον πονοκεφαλο του τελωνιου) ο οποιος διαθετει σταθμο κολλησης, θερμο αερα, αποροφυτηρα αναθημιασεων στο κολιτιρι (καποιους τους δυσκολευει την κολληση καποιους οχι), κολητιρι τυπου τσιμπιδας (επιπλεων με κανα 20αρικο ευρω) και vacuum pick up (μετην αγορα του καταληλου εξαρτηματος (15 ευρω αν θυμαμε καλα) αν και καλυτερα να ευρισκες κατι σε πεχωριστες συσκευες (π.χ. ξεχωριστο κολιτιρι , ξεχωριστο αερα κ.τ.λ.) ελπιζω να βοηθησα περιμενε να ακουσεις και την αποψη των αλλων παιδιων του forum και οτι ειναι να κανεις ψαξτο καλα πρωτα μην βιαστεις....

----------


## picdev

για τον παρακάτω σταθμό με rework τι πιστεύεται? υπάρχει και η λύση να πάρω απο ελλάδα τον κλώνο 936 με 33ε και ξεχωριστά το hot air rework με 60ε περίπου ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?
σε κοντινή τιμή υπάρχει και ο CT-853Κ 

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2361079/CT-B...853%CE%9A.html


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMD-2-in-1-R...item4aba7041e5

----------


## Hary Dee

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMD-2-in-1-R...item4aba7041e5



Δεν είμαι γνώστης, αλλά γενικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι όταν ένα προϊόν συνοδεύεται από 1002 αξεσουάρ στο ίδιο πακέτο, συνήθως είναι ελλειπές σε ποιότητα. Βέβαια, αυτή είναι μια χοντροκομένη παρατήρησή μου, και όχι κανόνας ή τεχνική παρατήρηση για τον σταθμό.

Κάτι ακόμη όμως που βλέπω είναι ότι *μάλλον* στη λαβή έχει ένα σύστημα που ο Κώστας (leosedf) έλεγε ότι δεν είναι καλό και ότι πρέπει να έχει κομπρέσορα ή κάτι άλλο. Δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω τι ακριβώς είχε πει για να το εξακριβώσω.

----------


## Hary Dee

> http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brand...c=037103208071
> 
>  αυτή είναι η πρότασή μου... τον χρησιμοποιω ένα χρόνο τώρα και δεν καταλαβαίνει τπτ, είναι εξαιρετικό εργαλείο...



 



> με αυτο που εχω τωρα πραγματικα υσηχασα http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brand...c=037103191311



Μπορείτε να ξαναδώσετε link/μοντέλα γιατί δεν παίζουν πια;

----------


## picdev

*leosedf* ακούς?  :Smile: 
μαζί με αυτό πές μου και κανένα φτηνό flux που να κάνει τη δουλειά του!

----------


## kwstas92

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ATTEN-85...item3cbea5287a 
Αυτο πως σας φενεται???Για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση το θελω.Να το παρω η δεν αξιζει τον κοπο?

----------


## paul333

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ATTEN-85...item3cbea5287a 
> Αυτο πως σας φενεται???Για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση το θελω.Να το παρω η δεν αξιζει τον κοπο?



υπαρχει mini review εδω απο τον συμφορουμιτη μακη για τον σταθμο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56656&

για τα περισσοτερα θεματα παιδια τα εχουμε ξαναπει ενα search στο forum και θα βρειτε απαντησης για ολα.

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν διάβασα κάποια πράγματα στο φορουμ και νομίζω οτι αποφάσισα.
Επειδή κατα καιρούς έχω πάρει αρκετές σαβούρες αναβάλω την αγορά rework station,
και παίρνω αυτό το κλώνο του 936 της τελε.
Τώρα η γενική άποψη ειναι να προτίμισεις *AOYUE* γιατί αύριο μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνεις κάποια σοβαρή δουλειά και να πάνε στράφη τα λεφτά.

----------


## leosedf

Έλα.. Άκη. Πόσο φτηνό? Για τι δουλειά το θες?
20 ευρώ τα 30 γραμμάρια σου κάνουν?

----------


## picdev

> Έλα.. Άκη. Πόσο φτηνό? Για τι δουλειά το θες?
> 20 ευρώ τα 30 γραμμάρια σου κάνουν?



δεν ξέρω καθόλου τώρα , 20ε μου φένεται πολύ , το πολύ να δοκιμάσω reflow και όχι reball , 
όταν πάρω το σταθμό,

----------


## leosedf

Ε ναι αλλά για τέτοιες δουλειές θέλεις πολύ καλό ΦΛΟΥΞ!
Καλή είναι η τιμή είναι αρκετή ποσότητα.

----------


## kwstas92

Δικαιο εχεις ρε φιλε απλα δεν το σκευτηκα εκεινη τη στιγμη.Ευχαριστω Πολλυ!!! 



> υπαρχει mini review εδω απο τον συμφορουμιτη μακη για τον σταθμο
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56656&
> 
> για τα περισσοτερα θεματα παιδια τα εχουμε ξαναπει ενα search στο forum και θα βρειτε απαντησης για ολα.

----------


## Hary Dee

Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να πάρω τον Aoyue 908+ . 

200571183331397.jpg 908+.jpg

Στο ebay τον βρίσκω γύρω στα 160 € μαζί με μεταφορικά (Ευρώπη).
Τη γνώμη σας παρακαλώ!

----------


## JOUN

Αν το αποφασισεις καλυτερα παρτο κατευθειαν απο Wiltec οχι απο το μαγαζι τους στο ebay.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Αν το αποφασισεις καλυτερα παρτο κατευθειαν απο Wiltec οχι απο το μαγαζι τους στο ebay.



Γιώργο επειδή είμαι αδαής στο θέμα, μπορείς να μου πεις ποιο είναι το πλεονέκτημα; (και ενδεχομένως αν υπάρχει κάποιο μείον)
Ρίχνοντας πάντως μια ματιά μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με τα μεταφορικά, ενώ στο ebay δείχνει πιο απλό.

----------


## JOUN

Κοιτα τι γινεται:
Αυτη την στιγμη εγω εχω καταχωρησει το ΑΦΜ μου σαν επαγγελματικο σ'αυτους και μου δειχνει παντα τιμες χωρις ΦΠΑ.Για την ακριβεια μου κανουν μεγαλυτερη εκπτωση απ'οτι ειναι το ΦΠΑ(δεν ξερω γιατι-δεν ρωταω).
Σαν αποτελεσμα δεν ξερω τι τιμες βλεπεις εσυ αλλα εχω την  εντυπωση οτι ειναι κανα 15αρι μπορει και παραπανω φθηνοτερα απο το ebay(λογω χρεωσεων στο ebay υποθετω) Οταν εχω επιλογη παντα αγοραζω απο το μαγαζι του πωλητη και οχι απο το ebay.Τα μεταφορικα τα βρισκεις πανευκολα:Βαζεις οτι θελεις στο cart και συνεχιζεις την αγορα, πριν πληρωσεις σου βγαζει συνολο..
Εχουν πολυ λιγα μεταφορικα για τον 883 μου ειχαν παρει μονο 15Ε ..

Παντως εχω να πω μονο τα καλυτερα για'αυτους:ειναι ταχυτατοι με πολυ καλες τιμες..

----------


## Hary Dee

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες! Θα το ψάξω λίγο λοιπόν, γιατί για εσένα μπορεί να είναι ρουτίνα, αλλά για εμένα τον νέοπα στα paypal, courier κλπ...! Εν τω μεταξύ για να φτάσω πριν την αγορά πρέπει να φτιάξω λογαριασμό κλπ. Τέσπα, θα το δω.

Σαν κομμάτι έχει κανείς να πει κάτι;

----------


## picdev

το καλό είναι οτι ο σταθμό αυτός έχει ωραία βάση για τον αέρα, αλλά δεν σε ενημερώνει για τη θερμοκρασία,
οπότε μάλλον πας στον 968 +ξεχωριστή βάση για τον αέρα ή στον 852 και στον 936, εγώ μάλλον έτσι θα τα πάρω, ξεχωριστά, με το ΑΦΜ τι γίνεται? χρειάζεται ευρωπαϊκό ΑΦΜ? ή ένα οποιοδήποτε κάνει?

----------


## JOUN

Ακη η βαση ειναι πολυ μικρη και με κοντο στελεχος για να κανεις δουλεια.Το πολυ καμμια πλακετα κινητου να ζεστανεις που εκει δεν χρειαζεσαι βαση ετσι κιαλλιως.Εγω πηρα αυτην την οποια βιδωσα με πατεντα πανω στον preheater και εγινε πολυ καλη.Αν θελεις πες μου για φωτο να παρεις μια ιδεα.Ειναι λιγο φασαρια να το στηνω λογω περιορισμενου χωρου αλλα κατι θα γινει..

----------


## picdev

ακριβό το βρίσκω 60ε! φτιάχνεις και μόνος σου ένα ,κάτι έχω σκεφτεί,
για πες τι γίνεται με το ΑΦΜ

----------


## Hary Dee

> το καλό είναι οτι ο σταθμό αυτός έχει ωραία βάση για τον αέρα, αλλά δεν σε ενημερώνει για τη θερμοκρασία



Ε, με τα λαμπάκια... Εδώ βλέπω σταθμούς των 400€ και δεν έχουν...

----------


## JOUN

Φωτογραφιες..

----------


## JOUN

Οσο για το ΑΦΜ, τους ειπα οτι εχω επαγγελματικο,μου ζητησαν τιμολογιο δικο μου, τους το εστειλα, το διασταυρωσαν οτι πραγματι υπαρχει και ειναι επαγγελματικο,μερικα email πεσανε περα-δωθε και τελικα τελος καλό,ολα καλα..

----------


## picdev

κάνω και μια λίγο off topic ερώτηση, αν κάνεις με καλό flux reflow se laptop πόσο κρατάει και πόσο χρεώνεις?

----------


## picdev

> Οσο για το ΑΦΜ, τους ειπα οτι εχω επαγγελματικο,μου ζητησαν τιμολογιο δικο μου, τους το εστειλα, το διασταυρωσαν οτι πραγματι υπαρχει και ειναι επαγγελματικο,μερικα email πεσανε περα-δωθε και τελικα τελος καλό,ολα καλα..



αξίζει να χώσω κανέναν γνωστό και να το πάρω με το επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ του? κάνουν καλή έκπτωση? 
Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να μπορούν να κάνουν διασταύρωση , 
επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ ελευθερου επαγγελματία κάνει?

εχουν γεμίσει τα pm σου

----------


## tasosmos

Για aoyue δειτε κι εδω: http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?...f=EST-SOL&md=1

Δεν εχω παραγγειλει ακομα αλλα εχει τις καλυτερες τιμες που εχω βρει σε Ευρωπη, χαμηλα σχετικα μεταφορικα (αναλογως βαρους βλ http://satkit.com/data/descargas/SHI...ATESSATKIT.pdf ) και γενικα φαινεται αξιοπιστη εταιρια.

----------


## JOUN

> αξίζει να χώσω κανέναν γνωστό και να το πάρω με το επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ του? κάνουν καλή έκπτωση? 
> Μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να μπορούν να κάνουν διασταύρωση , 
> επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ ελευθερου επαγγελματία κάνει?
> 
> εχουν γεμίσει τα pm σου



H διασταυρωση που κανουν γινεται απο εδωhttp://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/ Αν το βγαλει ενταξει σου ζητανε τιμολογιο και τελικα βρισκεις ακρη..
Φυσικα μιλαμε για ΑΦΜ ελευθερου επαγγελματια πως αλλιως θα κοψεις τιμολογιο;Εννοειται οτι και η πληρωμη(αν ειναι απο καρτα) πρεπει να ειναι στο ιδιο ονομα.
Αλλιως μπορεις να κανεις καταθεση σε τραπεζα.

Κιαυτο που λεει ο Τασος καλο φαινεται με ιδιες πανω κατω τιμες(προ ΦΠΑ εννοειται )
Τα PM τα αδειασα..

----------


## tasosmos

Ακομα και να καθυστερησει λιγο παραπανω η μεταφορα πιστευω αξιζει και με το παραπανω να αγορασεις απο satkit. 
πχ το 968Α+ εχει 116€ με ΦΠΑ vs 150€ στην wiltec και τα μεταφορικα ειναι παρομοια απ οσο βλεπω.

----------


## JOUN

Mπα..Το ενα εχει ΦΠΑ μεσα στην τιμη ενω το αλλο οχι..

----------


## plouf

απλή ερώτηση γιατι δεν πάτε σε κάτι ποιο οικονομικό στυλ ATTEN-858D+ στα 70ε ?
απο ότι βλέπω και ανταλλακτικά βρίσκεις και απο ότι λένε κάποιο ποιο πάνω "κάνει την δουλειά" του..

μιλάω πάντα για το λόγω οτι ψάχνουμε κάτι οικονομικό.. (αλλιώς δεν θα μιλάγαμε για aoyue aka αξιόπιστα "κινεζικα")

----------


## tasosmos

Μπορεις να βρεις αντιστοιχα και aoyue 8028 με ~70€ ή 998 ή 850Α++ με ~85 απο το παραπανω site που ανεφερα οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει κ πολυ νοημα να πας στον ATTEN.

----------


## plouf

νομίζω ο ΑΤΤΕΝ ειναι ποιο δυνατός , και με ψηφιακή ένδειξη θερμοκρασίας
επίσης τον βρίσκεις ελλάδα, καθώς και τον κλωνο του BK-868D στα 49ε

πάντως νομίζω οτι και οι ΑΤΤΕΝ έχουν ενα επίπεδο..

----------


## tasosmos

Το μειονεκτημα και με τα 2 μικρα (atten κ aoyue 820 :Cool:  ειναι οτι δεν εχουν κανονικη αντλια αερα αλλα ουσιαστικα ενα blowerακι.

Βεβαια δικιο εχεις, οπως κ να εχει στα 50€ ειναι τουλαχιστον δελεαστικο...

----------


## Hary Dee

> πχ το 968Α+ εχει 116€ με ΦΠΑ vs 150€ στην wiltec και τα μεταφορικα ειναι παρομοια απ οσο βλεπω.



Εγώ γιατί δεν το βρίσκω το 968 που λες εκεί; Έψαξα και για αυτό που θα πάρω αλλά τζίφος.

Χρήστο εγώ έψαξα μόνο για Aoyue (αλήθεια πώς διαβάζεται; ) γιατί από τις κουβέντες εδώ μέσα κατάλαβα ότι συνδυάζει το φτηνό με το καλό, στα μέτρα του δυνατού βεβαίως βεβαίως...

----------


## Hary Dee

Α, καλά, δεν είχα προσέξει τα τελευταία μηνύματα...
Ένα ακόμη θέμα είναι αυτό που θύμησε ο Τάσος, ότι δηλαδή θα ήθελα να μην υπάρχει μοτεράκι στη λαβή. Θυμάμαι ότι έτσι συνέστηνε ο leo.
Όσο για τις ψηφιακές θερμοκρασίες, είναι αρκετά ωραίες αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές πάνε πακέτο με κουμπιά αντί για ροοστάτες. Και μου φαίνεται πολύ βλακεία αυτό το πράγμα. Πχ αντί να στρίψω λίγο τους ροοστάτες για να δώσω αέρα και θερμότητα και μετά να τα ξαναγυρίσω, πρέπει να κάτσω να πατήσω 100 φορές τα κουμπιά. Με απωθεί  :frown:

----------


## tasosmos

Το απλο 968: http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?...=0&ref=S030101
Το Α+: http://www.satkit.com/b2c/index.php?...=0&ref=968A%2B

To αλλο μοντελο που λες υποθετω ειναι πιο παλιο κ δεν πολυκυκλοφορει.

(Απο default εχει ισπανικα το σαιτ αλλα υπαρχει κ επιλογη για αγγλικα επανω με τις σημαιες)

----------


## picdev

εγώ κατέληξα τελικά στον 852 για hot air, και στον 936, νομίζω οτι βολεύει καλύτερα να ειναι ξεχωριστά.
Επίσης θα πάρω flux της Aouye , τώρα θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε κάποιο στόμιο για reflow γιατί αυτά που δίνει μαζί δεν νομίζω να κάνουν.http://shop.wiltec.info/index.php/ca...r-Nozzels.html

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info...k-Station.html

http://shop.wiltec.info/shopping_car...k-Station.html

...........
Βεντούζα να πάρω απο ebay? είναι καλές?

........
Ενα reflow σε laptop πόσο κρατάει αν γίνει με καλό flux?

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ενα reflow σε laptop πόσο κρατάει αν γίνει με καλό flux?



Άκη τελευταία όλο με το reflow βλέπω ασχολείσαι. Να ρωτήσω πώς καταλαβαίνεις ότι το χρειάζεται μια συσκευή ή να ανοίξω νέο topic (αν είναι ολόκλρη ιστορία!)

----------


## picdev

πχ σε ένα λαπτοπ που ειναι το πιο συνηθισμένο βλέπεις διάφορα περίεργα στην οθόνη, εκεί χρειάζεται,
ζεσταίνεις το gpu με flux, απλά θέλω κάποιος να μου πει πόσο κρατάει περίπου γιατί έχω ακούσει 6 μήνες πχ
και δεν ειμαι άνθρωπος που κοροϊδεύω τους πελάτες μου

----------

Hary Dee (18-11-12)

----------


## plouf

το reflow δεν εχει ημερομηνια ληξεως σαν τα τυρια.

υπάρχουν πολλά κριτήρια τα οποία εινα αστάθμιτα

θερμοκρασία λειτουργιας - εξαερισμος - περιβαλοντολογικη θερμοκρασία,
κτυπήματα λαπτοπ κτλ αλλαζουν το χρόνο ζωης τους

και φυσικά το πόσο καλή ειναι η νέα κολήση (η δουλειά σου και το solder)

----------


## toni31

> Άκη τελευταία όλο με το reflow βλέπω ασχολείσαι. Να ρωτήσω πώς καταλαβαίνεις ότι το χρειάζεται μια συσκευή ή να ανοίξω νέο topic (αν είναι ολόκλρη ιστορία!)



Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνει reball και κατά προτίμηση κόλληση με μόλυβδο, έτσι θα έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια. Βέβαια και τα υλικά και η τεχνική παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο στην διάρκεια ζωής.    

Αναλόγως την συσκευή και την βλάβη.
Είναι  ερώτηση για άλλο θέμα και με περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το είδος της συσκευής – βλάβης.

----------

Hary Dee (18-11-12)

----------


## p270

για αυτο εδω τι λετε με ενδιαφερει μονο ο θερμος αερας   

http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BB%CE...82-p-2344.html

----------


## picdev

> για αυτο εδω τι λετε με ενδιαφερει μονο ο θερμος αερας   
> 
> http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BB%CE...82-p-2344.html



προφανός η τιμή του έιναι καλή αλλά γιατί έχει τα μισά watt απο το αντίστοιχο aoyue?

μετά απο ένα search σε ξένα σιτε για το ίδιο μοντέλο βρήκα αυτό

Κολλητήρι θερμού αέρα

Ισχύς: 540W (κατά τη θέρμανση), 320W (ενώ η θερμοκρασία είναι σταθερή)

http://www.mikroprinc.com/proizvodi/...alna/index.php

----------


## p270

αν καταλαβαινα και τι γραφει καλα θα ηταν

----------


## Hary Dee

> Παιδιά σκέφτομαι να πάρω τον Aoyue 908+ . 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37416 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37417
> 
> Στο ebay τον βρίσκω γύρω στα 160 € μαζί με μεταφορικά (Ευρώπη).
>  Τη γνώμη σας παρακαλώ!



Επιτέλους ο σταθμός ήρθε!
Το πρώτο που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν η αρχή του σωλήνα που ήταν λίγο τσακισμένη, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα.
Χαραγμένο σωληνά&#954.jpg
Το 2ο που με χάλασε πιο πολύ είναι ότι ο θερμός αέρας δεν στέκεται καλά στην βάση, και λόγω του βάρους του σωλήνα κάθεται λοξά  :frown: 
DSC07395.jpg
Κατά τα άλλα, η βάση έφτανε αρκετά έξω
Max άνοιγμα.jpg
και πήγαινε πάνω-κάτω (ρυθμιζόμενα)
Πάνω-Κάτω.jpg
Το σε είχε και ένα vacuum tool που απ' όσο είδα, σήκωνε ακόμη και το κινητό μου (W995)!
Vacuum Tool.jpg Αντοχή vacuum tool (1).jpg

Και τώρα τα πιο βασικά:
- Για την πρώτη χρήση υπάρχει κάτι που πρέπει να κάνω με τον αέρα;
- Η μύτη κάποιος μου είπε ότι ίσως είναι επικαδμιωμένη. Αν είναι έτσι δεν χρειάζεται η επικασσιτέρωση του George Vita;

----------


## JOUN

1ον:Να βγαλεις την κοκκινη βιδα απο κατω
2ο:Οι μυτες εχουν συνηθως επανω τους lead free κολληση αρα δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο..

Μεγεια σου!

----------

Hary Dee (16-10-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Η μύτη κάποιος μου είπε ότι ίσως είναι επικαδμιωμένη. Αν είναι έτσι δεν χρειάζεται η επικασσιτέρωση του George Vita;







> 2ο:Οι μυτες εχουν συνηθως επανω τους lead free κολληση αρα δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο...



Για τις μύτες μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που γράφει ο Γιώργος αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς η 1η επικασσιτέρωση που αναφέρουμε είναι στην ουσία μια πρώτη "καθαρή" χρήση της μύτης και δεν θα βλάψει τίποτα. Εγώ θα ζέσταινα τη μύτη, θα έβαζα κόλληση επάνω της να λιώσει στο τελευταίο εκατοστό της μύτης (0-10mm), θα το σκούπιζα με νωπό χαρτί/σφουγγαράκι και θα έβαζα πάλι λίγο κόλληση επάνω. Νομίζω το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην καθαρίζεις τη μύτη στο τέλος της εργασίας (ή αν την καθαρίσεις να βάλεις πάλι λίγη κόλληση επάνω της και να παγώσει με αυτήν).

Με γειά!

----------

Hary Dee (16-10-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

> 1ον:Να βγαλεις την κοκκινη βιδα απο κατω



Ναι, αυτό το είχα κάνει, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι ρόλο παίζει αυτή η βίδα και σε τι χρειάζεται/χρειαζόταν.





> Για τις μύτες μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που γράφει ο Γιώργος αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς η 1η επικασσιτέρωση που αναφέρουμε είναι στην ουσία μια πρώτη "καθαρή" χρήση της μύτης και δεν θα βλάψει τίποτα. Εγώ θα ζέσταινα τη μύτη, θα έβαζα κόλληση επάνω της να λιώσει στο τελευταίο εκατοστό της μύτης (0-10mm), θα το σκούπιζα με νωπό χαρτί/σφουγγαράκι και θα έβαζα πάλι λίγο κόλληση επάνω. Νομίζω το σημαντικότερο είναι να μην καθαρίζεις τη μύτη στο τέλος της εργασίας (ή αν την καθαρίσεις να βάλεις πάλι λίγη κόλληση επάνω της και να παγώσει με αυτήν).



Καλά λες, δεν είναι και τίποτε εξωφρενικό το να την κάνω. Στο τέλος των εργασιών πάντως πάντα σκουπίζω στο νωπό σφουγγαράκι αλλά ρίχνω και λιγη κόλληση από επάνω όπως είπες. Αυτό που δεν ήξερα είναι σε πόσο μήκος πρέπει να απλώσω την κόλληση στο τέλος, απόσο κατάλαβα μιλάμε για 1 cm; Πολλή κόλληση μάλλον θα θέλω  :frown: 

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και τα "μεγειά"!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Αυτό που δεν ήξερα είναι σε πόσο μήκος πρέπει να απλώσω την κόλληση στο τέλος, απόσο κατάλαβα μιλάμε για 1 cm; Πολλή κόλληση μάλλον θα θέλω



Στη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται καλά η μύτη του κολλητηριού σου, το 1cm μπορεί να είναι και 0.5cm ή λιγότερο. Εσύ θα ακουμπήσεις την κόλληση χαμηλά να λιώσει και θα μείνει μόνη της όσο χρειάζεται. Δεν θα το κάνεις με το ζόρι, όσο μείνει έως 1cm (δες και εδώ).

----------

Hary Dee (16-10-12)

----------


## Thansavv

> Επιτέλους ο σταθμός ήρθε!
> Το πρώτο που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν η αρχή του σωλήνα που ήταν λίγο τσακισμένη, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα.
> Χαραγμένο σωληνά&#954.jpg
> Το 2ο που με χάλασε πιο πολύ είναι ότι ο θερμός αέρας δεν στέκεται καλά στην βάση, και λόγω του βάρους του σωλήνα κάθεται λοξά 
> DSC07395.jpg
> Κατά τα άλλα, η βάση έφτανε αρκετά έξω
> Max άνοιγμα.jpg
> και πήγαινε πάνω-κάτω (ρυθμιζόμενα)
> Πάνω-Κάτω.jpg
> ...





Χαράλαμπε σχετικά με το 2ο που σε χάλασε, δοκίμασε να βιδώσεις τη βάση στην εξωτερική πλευρά του "Π". Έτσι εφαρμόζει και κρατιέται καλύτερα... π.χ. φωτο....

Εγώ στον 852 την έχω τη βάση όπως φαίνεται στη 2η φωτογαφία

----------


## Hary Dee

> Χαράλαμπε σχετικά με το 2ο που σε χάλασε, δοκίμασε να βιδώσεις τη βάση στην εξωτερική πλευρά του "Π". Έτσι εφαρμόζει και κρατιέται καλύτερα... π.χ. φωτο....
> 
>  Εγώ στον 852 την έχω τη βάση όπως φαίνεται στη 2η φωτογαφία



Θανάση το είχα κάνει και εγώ αυτό αλλά τις φωτογραφίες τις τράβηξα πιο πριν! Δεν με βοήθησε αρκετά όμως  :Sad: . Ίσως στραβώσω λίγο τις "στρογγυλεμένες" άκρες, μου φαίνεται ότι οι δικές σου είναι λίγο στραβωμένες προς το ακροφύσιο.

----------


## picdev

μπορεί να μου κάποιος τι γίνεται με  τις Lead free κολλήσεις ? πως μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω βύσμα απο μητρική , ότι κολλητήρι έχω δοκιμάσει δεν γίνεται τίποτα!
ο κλώνος 936 κάνει δουλειά? τι προδιαγραφές χρειάζεται να έχει?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα lead-free, οι μητρικες εχουν και μεγαλα ground planes με 4+ layers οποτε απορροφαται γρηγορα η θερμοτητα που προσφερεις εσυ.

Για βυσμα συγκεκριμενα δυσκολα θα κανεις δουλεια με κολλητηρι αφου εχουν και πολλα πινς. 
Υποθετω δεν εχεις σταθμο κολλησης κτλ οποτε η απλουστερη-φτηνοτερη λυση ειναι με πιστολι θερμου αερα. Κανε δοκιμες σε καμια αχρηστη περιοχη της μητρικης πρωτα κ μετα σε εκεινο που θες, με λιγη εξασκηση μπορεις να τα βγαζεις τελειως αθικτα.

----------


## JOUN

Το ποιο ευκολο που δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλη εμπειρια,ειναι να κοψεις τα ποδαρακια με κοφτακι,να βγαλεις το βυσμα και μετα να ξεκολλησεις ενα-ενα τα ποδαρακια..
Λογικα το παλιο βυσμα ειναι για πεταμα,ετσι;

----------


## picdev

ναι είναι βύσμα τροφοδοσίας , είναι απο λαπτοπ η mB, μάλλον θα περιμένω το θερμό αέρα απο γερμανία.

Μιας και το φέρε η κουβέντα , μου έφεραν ένα λαπτοπ που έχει βραχυκυκλώσει το βύσμα και έλιωσε το βύσμα του φορτιστή και της μητρικής, απο εκεί και πέρα άθικτο , δουλεύει κανονικά  :Huh: ,τσέκαρα και την ασφάλεια είναι οκ, είχε βάλει άλλο τροφοδοτικό οπότε δεν τέριαζε απόλυτα το βύσμα και ήταν  και ένα βολτ λιγότερο.

Και να  σας πως και το καλύτερο, το είχε πάει σε  κάποιο τεχνικό , είχε χάσει αρκετές βίδες, ο cpu δεν είχε θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα την είχε βγάλει και για αυτό χρέωσε 60ε  :Unsure:  ρε τι λεφτά δίνει έτσι ο κόσμος, μάλιστα το λαπτοπ έχει καπάκι απο κάτω, δεν θέλει όλο λύσιμο. 
Απο εδώ και πέρα κάθε φορά που κοιτάζομαι στο καθρέφτη θα με μουτζώνω

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει δεν βραχυκυκλωσε το βυσμα, προφανως λογω κακης επαφης ελιωσαν και τα δυο βυσματα.Η ασφαλεια του λαπτοπ δεν ειχε λογο να καει αφου δεν περασε παραπανω ρευμα..

Καλα πως εχασε αρκετες βιδες που λες ολες ολες για να βγει το καπακι ειναι ποσες;Πεντε;εξι; και καταφερε κιολας να χασει αρκετες;;

----------


## picdev

ναι η δουλειά έγινε πριν την ασφάλεια , αφού δεν πήρε φωτιά το πλαστικό πάλι καλά, γιατί έλιωσε αρκετά.

----------


## toni31

> ο cpu δεν είχε θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα την είχε βγάλει και για αυτό χρέωσε 60ε  ρε τι λεφτά δίνει έτσι ο κόσμος, μάλιστα το λαπτοπ έχει καπάκι απο κάτω, δεν θέλει όλο λύσιμο.



  Παρόμοια θέματα συνάντησα και εγώ κατά καιρούς, το τραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι δεν παραδέχονται το λάθος τους ξεγλιστρούν με «δήθεν και τάχα» και στην τελική την πληρώνει πάλι το “θύμα” πελάτης. 





> Απο εδώ και πέρα κάθε φορά που κοιτάζομαι στο καθρέφτη θα με μουτζώνω



Εσύ γιατί?

----------


## makocer

αλλο τεχνικος και αλλο ''τεχνικος'' ...εχει διαφορα ,γιατι κι εγω εχω ακουσει και δει πολλα και διαφορα αλλα στην πλειονοτητα αποδεικνυεται οτι αυτος που εβαλε χερι ηταν ανιψιος/γειτονας/γνωστος που 'ξερειαπαυτα' και μην δινεις στο καθε λακαμα τεχνικο 40-50-60 ευρα γιατι εχει ενα κ...μαγαζο και πλερωνει εφοριες/νοικια κλπκλπ....
βεβαια στο τελος μενουν με τις μισες βιδες στο χερι ,εχουν στραβοβιδωσει τις υπολοιπες,στη βιασυνη ξεχνανε την παστα (ετσι κι αλλιως παει για πεταμα!! τι να το κααανεις...), κλεβουν και καμια μνημη (αα αυτη ? ειχε χαλασει ! !...) βαζουν σπασμενα windows προφεσιοναλε!! ενω ΕΧΕΙ οριτζιναλ κωδικο το λαπτοπι αλλα βλεπεις ειναι η ..απλη εκδοση home....
και βεβαια φταιει κι αυτος που στο εφερε συνηθως, γιατι ενω ξερει οτι εκανε πατατα οταν δεχτηκε να το επισκευασει ''τζαμπε'' απο τον ''ξερειαπαυτα'',ερχετε στον παγκο σου και σου αραδειαζει ενα σωρο παπατζες για την τραγικη κατασταση του φορητου....
αν αρχισουμε τις ιστοριες ο καθενας μας θα βουλιαξουμε το φορουμ....
μια σημειωσει απο μενα...ΠΡΙΝ κανεις οτιδηποτε στην μητρικη του πελατη σου ,φροντισε να κανεις την εξασκηση/πειραμα σου σε αλλη πλακετα με παρομοιο ''προβλημα'' 
εγω στα δυσκολα ακομα εμπιστευομαι ''συναδελφο'' ηλεκτρονικο για καποιες περιπτωσεις κι εχουμε αμοιβαια υποστηριξη (αυτος στα ηλεκτρονικα του ,εγω στους η/υ)
δεν ειναι ντροπη - υπευθυνοτητα ειναι....

----------

Hary Dee (20-10-12)

----------


## picdev

δεν είναι πελάτης ούτε θα πάρω λεφτά ,αν και επιμένει, φίλος είναι.
Ναι έχω μητρική για πειράματα, θα παραγγείλω το βύσμα και φορτιστή απο ebay και βλέπω.
Θα παραγγείλω και απο γερμανία το θερμό αέρα απο δευτέρα να τελειώνω.

JOUN σκεφτόμουν αυτό που μου είπες οτι με επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ σου κάνουν έκπτωση, τώρα σκέφτηκα όταν αγοράσεις με τιμολόγιο εκτός Ελλάδας δεν πληρώνεις το ΦΠΑ, δεν ειναι δηλαδή σαν την Ελλάδα που παίρνεις επιστροφή, άρα μήπως δεν είναι έκπτωση και απλά δεν πληρώνεις το ΦΠΑ?

..............
ok τα παρήγγειλα δώστε καμιά συμβουλή μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα, σε ένα βίντεο στο youtube είδα να καθαρίζει τη κόλληση με ένα πιστόλι κολλητήρι ηλεκτρολογικό, χρειάζεται να πάρω κάτι τέτοιο ?
http://www.antoniou24.gr/p.Kollitiri...00.526039.html

----------


## Hary Dee

> ναι είναι βύσμα τροφοδοσίας , είναι απο λαπτοπ η mB, μάλλον θα περιμένω το θερμό αέρα απο γερμανία.



Άκη πριν αρκετό καιρό είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Τα pin του power jack δεν ιδρώναν ούτε με κολλητήρι ούτε με τρόμπες ούτε με solder wick. Τελικά ένας μου έδειξε ένα πολύ απλό κόλπο:
Έλιωσε κόλληση πάνω σε κάθε pad/ακροδέκτη (από την κάτω πλευρά). Μετά τα ξεκόλλησε παραδοσιακά, με κολλητήρι και τρόμπα, *πάρα πολύ εύκολα!* Απλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο νομίζω διαχέεται καλύτερα η θερμότητα και γίνεται η δουλειά σου. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θυμάμαι. 
Μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις.





> Καλα πως εχασε αρκετες βιδες που λες ολες ολες για να βγει το καπακι ειναι ποσες;Πεντε;εξι; και καταφερε κιολας να χασει αρκετες;;



Άμα έβγαλε όλο το πίσω μέρος νομίζω ότι ξεκινάμε από τις διπλάσιες και βάλε. Σε αυτά που συναντώ εγώ τουλάχιστον, δεν έιναι και όλα τα λάπτοπ ίδια (ευτυχώς).

----------


## toni31

> χρειάζεται να πάρω κάτι τέτοιο ?
> http://www.antoniou24.gr/p.Kollitiri...00.526039.html



Την σωλήνα που ακριβώς θα την κολλήσεις με αυτό? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται το όπλο. Αν δεν έχεις κολλητήρι πάρε ένα(αν και εγώ θα πρότεινα σταθμό), η μέθοδος του Χαράλαμπου είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση. 
Το βιντεάκι που έβαλες νομίζω ότι είναι μια καλή ερασιτεχνική δουλειά.

----------


## picdev

> Την σωλήνα που ακριβώς θα την κολλήσεις με αυτό?
> Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται το όπλο. Αν δεν έχεις κολλητήρι πάρε ένα(αν και εγώ θα πρότεινα σταθμό), η μέθοδος του Χαράλαμπου είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση. 
> Το βιντεάκι που έβαλες νομίζω ότι είναι μια καλή ερασιτεχνική δουλειά.



κολληρήρι έχω, και σταθμό θα παραγγείλω μέσα στη βδομάδα, φτιάχνω πλακέτες με αποχάλκωση , δεν είμαι τελείως άσχετος απλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τις lead free κολλήσεις, το πιστόλι το είδα να το χρησιμοποιούν σε όλα σχεδόν τα βίντεο στο youtube ακόμα και απο εταιρείες , όπως αυτό που έβαλα.
Οπως φένεται στο βίντεο καθαρίζει τα παντ με αυτό το πιστόλι, τώρα δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται 60 ή 100watt.

Θα το δοκιμάσω αλλά έχω antex 25watt ,θα βάλω τη  πλατιά μύτη και θα σας πώ

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν το δοκίμασα και όντως δουλεύει! αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος , γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλα εξαρτήματα γύρω γύρω , 
πάντως μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις στο καθάρισμα των pad

----------


## toni31

> απλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τις lead free κολλήσεις, το πιστόλι το είδα να το χρησιμοποιούν σε όλα σχεδόν τα βίντεο στο youtube ακόμα και απο εταιρείες , όπως αυτό που έβαλα.
> Οπως φένεται στο βίντεο καθαρίζει τα παντ με αυτό το πιστόλι, τώρα δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται 60 ή 100watt.
> 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω αλλά έχω antex 25watt ,θα βάλω τη  πλατιά μύτη και θα σας πώ



Οι αμόλυβδες χρειάζονται υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία από τις 60/40 και επιπλέον όταν χρησιμοποιείς κολλητήρι ή σταθμό θα «πρέπει» και η μύτη να είναι «συμβατή» για αμόλυβδες.  
http://www.hakkousa.com/leadfree.asp

----------

Hary Dee (20-10-12), 

picdev (20-10-12)

----------


## picdev

μου ήρθαν ο 936 και ο 852! το γερμανο-κινέζικο έχει πραγματικά άλλη ποιότα.
Ανοιξα τον 936 και είδα μονομένο μετασχηματιστή, μαζεμένα καλώδια, βύσμα τροφοδοσίας με ασφάλεια, 
πολύ καλές κολήσεις πάνω στη πλακέτα,για 30ε πολύ καλή αγορά δεν το συζητώ
Σε σχέση τιμής ποιότητα σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απο ayoue, και 10ε-20ε διαφορά να έχουν στα 100 απο το άκυρο που θα πάρεις απο ebay αξίζει.

..............
για πείτε σε ποια θερμοκρασία να ξεκολλήσω βύσμα απο τη μητρική

----------


## moutoulos

Ακη σχετικά με τον Clone Hakko 936, έχω γράψει αυτό.

----------


## leosedf

> για πείτε σε ποια θερμοκρασία να ξεκολλήσω βύσμα απο τη μητρική



Χωρίς preheater??? Σε όποια θέλεις  :Lol:

----------


## picdev

γρηγόρη τα έχω διαβάσει, χρησή αγορά ο συγκεκριμένος, ειδικά τη βάση του πολύ πρακτική και γερή κάτι που λύπει απο τους περισσότερους .
Κωνσταντίνε γιατί γελάς? στου youtube χωρίς preheater το ξεκολλάνε

----------


## mtzag

ετοιμαζω μια πατεντα με τυπου pack τροφοδοτικο 2.5Α 12V ρυθμιζομενο 30watt (15 ευρω κανει) ενα mosfet ενα touch switch και χρωμονικελινη ( και βελονες συριγγας για να περναει απο μεσα ο αερας/αν θες αερα)
μιλαμε το κολητηρι τα σπαει ειναι ρυθμιζομενο φτιαχνεις οτι μυτη θες αφου το συρμα ειναι τζαμπα και κανει κολλησεις ακριβειας με solder paste.
Απορω που δεν το ειχε σκεφτει κανεις τοσο καιρο...

Οι πρωτες δοκιμες δινουνε εντυπωσιακα αποτελεσματα... τζαμπα πετατε τα λεφτα σας σε ειδικα κολλητηρια και σταθμους κολλησης.

----------


## paul333

> ετοιμαζω μια πατεντα με τυπου pack τροφοδοτικο 2.5Α 12V ρυθμιζομενο 30watt (15 ευρω κανει) ενα mosfet ενα touch switch και χρωμονικελινη ( και βελονες συριγγας για να περναει απο μεσα ο αερας/αν θες αερα)
> μιλαμε το κολητηρι τα σπαει ειναι ρυθμιζομενο φτιαχνεις οτι μυτη θες αφου το συρμα ειναι τζαμπα και κανει κολλησεις ακριβειας με solder paste.
> Απορω που δεν το ειχε σκεφτει κανεις τοσο καιρο...
> 
> Οι πρωτες δοκιμες δινουνε εντυπωσιακα αποτελεσματα... τζαμπα πετατε τα λεφτα σας σε ειδικα κολλητηρια και σταθμους κολλησης.




Πρεπει να το δουμε στην πραξη κατα ποσο πρακτικο μπορει να ειναι κατι τετοιο περιμενουμε να το δουμε,  αμα ηταν ολα τοσο ευκολα
 δεν θα κυκλοφορουσαν τοση σταθμη κολλησης,και αερα.

----------


## Hary Dee

> Χωρίς preheater??? Σε όποια θέλεις



Μιλάμε για οποιοδήποτε βύσμα; Power, RS232 κλπ; Γιατί τροφοδοσίας πχ βγαίνει και με σκέτο κολλητήρι.

----------


## mtzag

το προβλημα μου τωρα ειναι οτι δεν εχω κολαουζο για σπειρωμα M3 ωστε να κανω τα πασα που θα μπαινει η βιδα που συγκρατει το συρμα
και θα κανω την 1η εκδοση με κροκοδειλακια αλλα τα κροκοδειλακια εχουνε το κακο οτι δεν πιανουνε καλα το συρμα χρωμονικελινης.

----------


## Hary Dee

Προτάσεις για σημαντική αναβάθμιση του Hakko 936 σταθμού σας!  :Tongue2: 
1 2010-05-18 13.15.45.jpg2 DSCF9378.jpg3 hakko936iron-spspblack-01.jpg

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ, εδώ και ίσως εδώ.

----------


## leosedf

> τζαμπα πετατε τα λεφτα σας σε ειδικα κολλητηρια και σταθμους κολλησης.



Έχεις δίκιο όλοι στη γη είναι μλκες που πετάνε χιλιάρικα σε τόσα και τόσα μηχανήματα. Τους έβγαλες άχρηστους με 15 ευρώ.

----------

Hary Dee (12-11-12)

----------


## takisegio

> ετοιμαζω μια πατεντα με τυπου pack τροφοδοτικο 2.5Α 12V ρυθμιζομενο 30watt (15 ευρω κανει) ενα mosfet ενα touch switch και χρωμονικελινη ( και βελονες συριγγας για να περναει απο μεσα ο αερας/αν θες αερα)
> μιλαμε το κολητηρι τα σπαει ειναι ρυθμιζομενο φτιαχνεις οτι μυτη θες αφου το συρμα ειναι τζαμπα και κανει κολλησεις ακριβειας με solder paste.
> Απορω που δεν το ειχε σκεφτει κανεις τοσο καιρο...
> 
> Οι πρωτες δοκιμες δινουνε εντυπωσιακα αποτελεσματα... τζαμπα πετατε τα λεφτα σας σε ειδικα κολλητηρια και σταθμους κολλησης.




ισως να εχεις δικιο αλλα αν θελεις ανεβασε καποιο βιντεο της εργασιας σου

----------


## picdev

ρε παλικάρια , πείτε μου μια θερμοκρασία για να ξεκολλήσω το βύσμα της μητρικής, το πρόβλημα μου είναι μην κάνω ζημιά στο λαπτοπ, 
θα κάνω και πρόβα σε χαλασμένη μητρική αλλά πείτε μια ασφαλή θερμοκρασία μην γίνει καμιά ζημιά

----------


## toni31

> ρε παλικάρια , πείτε μου μια θερμοκρασία για να ξεκολλήσω το βύσμα της μητρικής, το πρόβλημα μου είναι μην κάνω ζημιά στο λαπτοπ, 
> θα κάνω και πρόβα σε χαλασμένη μητρική αλλά πείτε μια ασφαλή θερμοκρασία μην γίνει καμιά ζημιά



Καμιά 350 με 70 αλλά παίζει ρόλο και η απόσταση που το κρατάς. Δοκίμασε σε κανένα πτώμα πρώτα και αν έχεις και λίγο kapton tape βάλε στα κοντά του βύσματος.

----------

picdev (16-11-12)

----------


## Hary Dee

Όσοι δεν έχουν τιμές θερμοκρασίας στον σταθμό τους αλλά απλά σκάλες 1-8 στον αέρα και στην θερμότητά του, τι κάνουμε; Πώς θα ξέρουμε πού βαδίζουμε; Ποια είναι η πρακτική; Έστω και η εμπειρική σας... Σημείωση: Έχω Aoyue 908+

----------


## picdev

έβγαλα τη βίδα του 852 αλλά τρίζει λίγο και σαν να έχει μια βραχνάδα, γενικά δεν βγάζει και πολύ αέρα όσο και να το air στο τέρμα,
είναι νορμάλ αυτό? ή έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ?

----------


## toni31

> έβγαλα τη βίδα του 852 αλλά τρίζει λίγο και σαν να έχει μια βραχνάδα, γενικά δεν βγάζει και πολύ αέρα όσο και να το air στο τέρμα,
> είναι νορμάλ αυτό? ή έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ?



Ποιον 852 έχεις και απο που τον αγόρασες?

----------


## picdev

απο τη wiltec τον πήρα, μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο? μήπως δεν βγήκε η ασφάλεια?
http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info...k-Station.html

----------


## Thansavv

> απο τη wiltec τον πήρα, μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο? μήπως δεν βγήκε η ασφάλεια?
> http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info...k-Station.html



Και εγώ πήρα έναν από εκεί και είναι μια χαρά. Πιο καλός από τον CIF852 που είχα πάρει από τη Farnell (με ένα μόνο ακροφύσιο). Όταν ξεκολλάω smd με την 0.4Φ μύτη τον αέρα τον έχω τέρμα σιγά και πάλι μου φαίνεται δυνατός... Και δεν νομίζω ότι κάνει θόρυβο... Αν συνεχίζει βγάλε άνοιξέ το και δεν αν αγγίζει η αντλία κάπου.

----------


## toni31

> απο τη wiltec τον πήρα, μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο? μήπως δεν βγήκε η ασφάλεια?
> http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info...k-Station.html



Όχι δεν χρειάζεται βγάζεις την βίδα μόνο, το γράφει και στο site:
The        station is delivered with a transportation        safety device (a *red* screw, which secures        the pump during transportation), this has to be removed *BEFORE*  using        the station for the first time! ! The station is  completely operational        after the screw removal.You need only 5  minutes to do that and then you        have a completely functional hot  air station.

Με τα μεταφορικά τι παίζει εκεί? Θέλω να πάρω για ένα φίλο τον 852Α+ είναι ποιο φτηνός απο το μαγαζί του στο Ebay.

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν μάλλον είχε τσακίσει το καλώδιο, κούνησα και λίγο εκεί που ήταν η βίδα και έστρωσε,
ξεκόλλησα μερικά βήσματα απο μητρική pc, στους 370 δεν ένιωθε η lead free κόληση , στους 470 μπόρεσα και ξεκόλλησα και αυτό με θέρμανση για μερικά λεπτά!
απο κάτω τράβαγα κόντρα με ένα πενσάκι και έβγαιναν , τι απόσταση προτείνετε? πρέπει να το γυρνάω γύρω γύρω γρήγορα ή αργά?

τα μεταφορικά κοστίζουν 15ε και έρχεται με dhl, τώρα αν δώσεις ΑΦΜ σου κόβουν τιμολόγιο και δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ 19%

----------


## toni31

Γιατί δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ? 
  Φαντάζομαι πρέπει το ΑΦΜ να αντιστοιχεί σε επιχείρηση?

----------


## picdev

όταν αγοράζεις τιμολόγιο απο άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ δεν πληρώνεις ΦΠΑ, πριν χρόνια έπρεπε να έχεις ευρωπαϊκό ΑΦΜ τώρα νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται,
τους το στέλνεις τσεκάρουν ότι ειναι valid , μεταφέρεις τα λεφτά και σου στέλνουν τα πράγματα

----------


## picdev

τελικά το έβγαλα το βύσμα, βέβαια δεν βγήκε τόσο έυκολα , είχε κόλληση και απο τα 2 layer, εκεί τι γίνεται?
? θες preheater? εγώ έκοψα το βύσμα και μετά με πολύ υπομονή και τρομπάρισμα το έβγαλα.
Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι οτι η mb του laptop είναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητη , δηλαδή αν ανέβαζα θερμοκρασία έλιωνε το pcb, ενώ η κόλληση δεν έλιωνε. Για δώστε καμιά συμβουλή :Tongue:

----------


## toni31

Πόση θερμοκρασία έβαλες και πόσο αέρα? Flux έβαλες καθόλου?

----------


## picdev

αέρα είχα 5/6 πολύ ήταν? θερμοκρασία 350 περίπου, τι να πω καμία σχέση με τη mb απο pc, εκεί έβγαλα τα βύσματα πολύ εύκολα με 450 βαθμούς. Το flux γιατί χρειάζεται στην αποκόλληση του βύσματος?

----------


## toni31

Εντάξει και λίγο παραπάνω στους 370 να ήσουν όπως σου είχα πει δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα, λίγο flux ξέχασα να σου πω να βάλεις, θα επιτάχυνε την διαδικασία αποκόλλησης.

----------


## Thansavv

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις *ChipQuik* σε συνδυασμό με θερμό αέρα το βίσμα βγαίνει αρκετά εύκολα... Ακόμα κι αν "αραιώσεις" την lead free κόλληση με leaded πάλι διευκολύνει τη διαδικασία....

----------


## picdev

την αραίωσα τη κόληση αλλά το πρόβλημα ήταν στη μικρή επιφάνεια pcb που  στηριζόταν απο τη μία μεριά και ότι είχε και απο τις 2 μεριές κόλληση!
δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτός ο κανόνας στα dc jack, αλλά αυτό για το flux δεν το ξέρα.
Το alloy το πουλάνε και στην ελλάδα? πρώτη φορά το βλέπω

----------


## nikolasr200

παιδιά συγνώμη για το off topic, Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, πότε κρίνεται "αναγκαία" η μετάβαση από κολλητήρι σε σταθμό κόλλησης? και γιατί? τι προσφέρει δηλαδή ένας σταθμός κόλλησης που τον κάνει απαραίτητο εργαλείο?

----------


## tasosmos

Στην απλουστερη του μορφη ενας σταθμος κολλησης προσθετει την δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης της παρεχομενης ισχυος. Ενα κλικ παραπανω εχεις δυνατοτητα απεικονισης και ρυθμισης της θερμοκρασιας της μυτης. 
Απο κει και περα... τα εξτρα σταματανε εκει που τελειωνουν τα € με μερικα απο αυτα να ειναι: παροχη θερμου αερα, πιστολι αποκολλησης, απορροφηση καπνου, hot tweezers, προσθετα συγκρατησης, ενσωματωμενο τροφοδοτικο κτλ

Αναγκαια μπορει να μην ειναι ποτε η μεταβαση αν ασχολεισαι σε ερασιτεχνικο επιπεδο αλλα μπορει να κανει την ζωη σου αρκετα πιο ευκολη.

----------


## nikolasr200

σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Τάσο..σίγουρα χρήσιμα πιστεύω θα είναι (με βάση την ερασιτεχνική μου εμπειρία/απειρία) το πιστόλι αποκόλλησης, και τα πρόσθετα συγκράτησης..αλλά φυσικά μεγάλο ρόλο παίζουν πάντα και τα ευρώ..

----------


## picdev

τελικά άλλαξα το βύσμα στο λαπτοπ, να θυμίσω οτι είχε πάρει φωτιά το βύσμα του λαπτοπ, υπέθεσα οτι θα ήταν απο το λάθος βύσμα φορτιστή που είχε βάλει ο κάτοχος , αφού άλλαξα το βύσμα τσέκαρα με τη συνέχεια για βραχυκύκλωμα, κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά μόλις πάω να ακουμπήσω το καινούριο φορτιστή πετάει σπίθες!
πως γίνεται αφού δεν φένεται βραχυκύκλωμα με το πολύμετρο  :Confused1: ?
το μοντέλο είναι amilo pi 2512, το τροφοδοτικό το πήρα απο το ebay και είναι κινέζικο, μήπως τελικά ήταν άλλη η αιτία που άρπαξε?
........
update!
είχα ξεχάσει να συνδέσω τη γείωση του σασί , τώρα που τη σύνδεσα δεν πετάει, προφανώς το φορτίο του τροφοδοτικού δεν γειωνόταν
.......
Τελικά πήρε κανονικά! η πρώτη επισκευή dc jack ήταν επιτυχής  :Biggrin: 

Σας έχει τύχει dc  jack να έχει κόλληση και απο τις 2 όψεις? μήπως απο τη φωτιά έλιωσε η κόλληση και πέρασε κάτω?

----------


## JOUN

> Σας έχει τύχει dc  jack να έχει κόλληση και απο τις 2 όψεις? μήπως απο τη φωτιά έλιωσε η κόλληση και πέρασε κάτω?



Παντα εχει κολληση και απο τις δυο οψεις(τουλαχιστον σ'οσα εχω φτιαξει εγω)

----------


## picdev

και πως τα ξεκολλάς ? βάζεις preheater απο κάτω?
Αλλά τελικά έχει ξαναλλάξει βύσμα το λαπτοπ, τον ρώτησα για κάτι βίδες που λείπουν , για μία σπασμένη βάση στο ανεμιστηράκι και που δεν είχε πάστα ο επεξεργαστής  :Unsure:  και μου είπε οτι το είχε δώσει και αλλού, αλλά τώρα βρήκα μέσα στη τσάντα ένα αλλαγμένο βύσμα άρα είναι η δεύτερη φορά που αλλάζεται

----------


## leosedf

> τελικά άλλαξα το βύσμα στο λαπτοπ, να θυμίσω οτι είχε πάρει φωτιά το βύσμα του λαπτοπ, υπέθεσα οτι θα ήταν απο το λάθος βύσμα φορτιστή που είχε βάλει ο κάτοχος , αφού άλλαξα το βύσμα τσέκαρα με τη συνέχεια για βραχυκύκλωμα, κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά μόλις πάω να ακουμπήσω το καινούριο φορτιστή πετάει σπίθες!
> πως γίνεται αφού δεν φένεται βραχυκύκλωμα με το πολύμετρο ?
> το μοντέλο είναι amilo pi 2512, το τροφοδοτικό το πήρα απο το ebay και είναι κινέζικο, μήπως τελικά ήταν άλλη η αιτία που άρπαξε?
> ........
> update!
> είχα ξεχάσει να συνδέσω τη γείωση του σασί , τώρα που τη σύνδεσα δεν πετάει, προφανώς το φορτίο του τροφοδοτικού δεν γειωνόταν
> .......
> Τελικά πήρε κανονικά! η πρώτη επισκευή dc jack ήταν επιτυχής 
> 
> Σας έχει τύχει dc  jack να έχει κόλληση και απο τις 2 όψεις? μήπως απο τη φωτιά έλιωσε η κόλληση και πέρασε κάτω?



Απλά το θετικό περνάει μέσα απο πολλά layer πλακέτας και το ένα απο αυτά είναι ground plane. έχει χαλάσει η επιμετάλλωση της τρύπας του θετικού και το πιν ακουμπάει στο ενδιάμεσο του πάνω και κάτω στρώματος πλακέτας.
Το ξαναβγάζεις, ανοίγεις μεγαλύτερη την τρύπα ωστε να μην ακουμπάει στα πλάγια, επίσης να σιγουρευτείς οτι το layer αυτό δεν βραχυκυκλώνει απο μόνο του και μετά τραβάς καλωδιάκι η κόλληση.

----------


## picdev

το laptop το άνοιξα και δουλεύει κανονικά, αλλά η ερώτηση μου παραμαίνει αν η κόλληση είναι και απο τις 2 όψεις , ξεκολλάει μόνο με το θερμό αέρα και απο τις 2 όψεις?

δύστυχος το τη μία μεριά του βύσματος η πλακέτα είναι ούτε 0,5 εκ με αποτέλεσμα η θερμότητα να μην κατανέμεται ομοιόμορφα, είχε πάρει και φωτιά , τη ζόρισα και εγώ και δεν θέλω να τη ζορίσω και άλλο

----------


## Hary Dee

> και πως τα ξεκολλάς ? βάζεις preheater απο κάτω?



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καλύτερο, αλλά βγαίνει και με σκέτο κολλητήρι και τρόμπα.





> τον ρώτησα για κάτι βίδες που λείπουν [...] δεν είχε πάστα ο επεξεργαστής  και μου είπε οτι το είχε δώσει και αλλού [...]



Ωραία δουλειά του έκαναν! Μάστορες!





> Απλά το θετικό περνάει μέσα απο πολλά layer πλακέτας και το ένα απο αυτά είναι ground plane. έχει χαλάσει η επιμετάλλωση της τρύπας του θετικού και το πιν ακουμπάει στο ενδιάμεσο του πάνω και κάτω στρώματος πλακέτας.
> Το ξαναβγάζεις, ανοίγεις μεγαλύτερη την τρύπα ωστε να μην ακουμπάει στα πλάγια, επίσης να σιγουρευτείς οτι το layer αυτό δεν βραχυκυκλώνει απο μόνο του και μετά τραβάς καλωδιάκι η κόλληση.



Κώστα σε έχασα! Πέραν από το ότι δεν θυμάμαι τι είναι το ground plane, εννοείς ότι αν αλλάξω "απλά" ένα βύσμα τροφοδοσίας δεν είναι αρκετό για να παίξει σωστά;

----------


## picdev

ρε παλικάρια χτες και σήμερα έκανα reflow σε 2 λαπτοπ και έφτιαξαν και τα 2, το ένα είχε onboard κάρτα γραφικών και το άλλο αποσπόμενη, το μόνο  που έκανα ήταν να βάλω flux γύρω απο το chip, για ένα λεπτό το κράτησα στους 250 βαθμούς και μετά για 2 λεπτά στους 400 βαθμούς, στη περίπτωση της onboard το έφτασα στους 450-480.
Μάλιστα δεν είχα ακροφύσιο για τόσο μεγάλα chip,
τόσο εύκολο είναι? Πόσο λέτε να κρατήσουν?
Απο εδώ και πέρα θέλω να το σοβαρέψω, θα παραγγείλω τετράγωνα ακροφήσια αλλά τι άλλο προτείνετε ? 
Μπορώ να βρω κάπου κάπου το προφιλ θέρμανσης των chip ? πόσα λεπτά και σε τι θερμοκρασία?
Μερικοί βλέπω οτι βάζουν και εξωτερικό sensor , χρειάζεται? εμένα έχει ο σταθμός

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν το pcb είναι multi layer και υπάρχουν μεγάλα ground planes τότε θέλει υποχρεωτικά και preheater ή απορροφητικό σταθμό.


Υγ.
Για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις και με κολλητήρι μπορεί να γίνει όπως και με γκαζάκι ή φλόγιστρο ή και άλλες τέτοιες αλχημείες,
αλλά το σωστό είναι όπως αναφέρω.

----------


## picdev

Θέλω να μου προτείνετε κάποιο θερμόμετρο για να το βάζω στη gpu όταν κάνω το reflow,
πως το στερεώνετε ? είδα στο ebay οτι τα θερμοζεύγη για τόσο υψηλές θερμοκρασίες είναι ογκώδη

----------


## toni31

> Θέλω να μου προτείνετε κάποιο θερμόμετρο για να το βάζω στη gpu όταν κάνω το reflow,
> πως το στερεώνετε ? είδα στο ebay οτι τα θερμοζεύγη για τόσο υψηλές θερμοκρασίες είναι ογκώδη



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Channel-...item2572699a80
Νομίζω οτι θα κάνει δουλειά.

----------


## picdev

έχει το ebay και πιο φτηνά θερμόμετρα το πρόβλημα μου είναι το θερμοζεύγος αφού τα περισσότερα πάνε μέχρι 200 βαθμούς ,
λές να πηγαίνουν και μέχρι 250-300 βαθμούς χωρίς πρόβλημα?

είδα σε μερικά βίντεο να το βάζουν στη κορυφή του gpu με κάποια ταινία και άλλοι να το σφηνώνουν μεταξύ του gpu και της μητρικής, εσύ πως το κάνεις?

απο την εμπειρία σου τα reflow πόσο σου κρατάνε? έκανα 2 όπως είπα και περιμένω,
μέσα στη βδομάδα θα κάνω και άλλο ένα, χρησημοποιώ flux της  aoyue , είναι φτηνό και φαίνεται να κάνει δουλειά 

ευχαριστώ και χρόνια πολλά !

----------


## toni31

Χρόνια Πολλά με Υγεία.

Κανονικά τα Κ type thermocouple πάνε από -200 έως 1250°C αυτό που σου έδειξα ήταν τυχαίο απλά και στα χαρακτηριστικά του λέει «*Temperature range: -50 ~ 1300 °C     (-58 ~ 2372 °F)»*  καλό θα είναι να έχει 2 κανάλια.
  Έχω ένα θερμόμετρο από ένα πολύμετρο με ένα  Κ type και το βάζω μεταξύ του gpu και της μητρικής και ένα ακόμα φτηνιάρικο πάλι με Κ type που το βάζω από κάτω,  η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα πλαστικά τους στην άκρη τα έχουν παίξει λίγο.  Τα reflow δεν πήγαν και πολύ από 2 μήνες μέχρι 6μηνο.   Τον τελευταίο καιρό άρχισα να κάνω reballing (οι αποτυχίες πολλές μέχρι να πάρω τον αέρα) στα βιντεάκια φαίνεται εύκολο αλλά θέλει δουλειά, είναι όμως μονόδρομος.   Flux Kingbo καλύτερο από τα «μαιμού Αmtech» που κυκλοφορούν στο Ebay.

----------


## picdev

και στους πελάτες σου τι λες? θα κρατήσει 6 μήνες το πολύ?
απο κάτω γιατί το βάζεις?
Για reballing διαβάζω αυτό το θέμα , που πρωτείνεται ο τρόπος με τη solder paste αντί για μπίλιες , το reballing πόσο κρατάει? Γιατί αν έχει πρόβλημα η ψήκτρα του λαπτοπ και καινούρια κάρτα γραφικών να βάλεις πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργηθεί  
Το flux απο που το αγοράζεις και πόσο?

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...=53832&page=58

----------


## spiroscfu

Από κάτω το βάζεις για να μετράς την θερμοκρασία από το pcb ή και του preheater, το reflow κρατάει όσο κάτσει (μπορεί 1 εβδομάδα μπορεί και χρόνια)
ανάλογα την επανακόλληση και την ποιότητα των solder balls (αν είναι καλής ποιότητας, αν έχουν πάρει σκόνη κτλ...).

Μόνο ο uri geller θα σου δώσει ακριβείς χρονοδιάγραμμα  :Mr. Green:

----------


## picdev

έχετε δοκιμάσει αυτά τα κομμάτια χαλκού που μπαίνουν πάνω στο gpu? υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η ψύξη δεν επαρκεί ,
εκεί σίγουρα ότι και να κάνεις θα γίνει ζημιά , διάβαζα κάπου οτι ρίχνουν τη θερμοκρασία τώρα δεν ξέρω πόσο, αν συνδιαστεί με reflow λέτε να σώσει τη κατάσταση για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ?

----------


## picdev

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω , αν υπάρχει κάπιο υλικό που βάζεις στο πάγκο για να μην περνάει η θερμότητα στο πάγκο απο τη πλακέτα, διαπίστωσα οτι έχεις πολύ μεγάλη απώλεια.
Επίσης τα γάντια για τη θερμότητα πως τα λένε και πως στα ζητάω?

----------


## leosedf

Βάση πλακέτας θα πάρεις η προθερμαντήρα που έχει πάνω. Στον πάγκο πάνω τα κάνεις τόσο καιρό???
Γάντια nomex/kevlar λες αλλά είναι τόσο χοντρά που δεν παίζει να καταφέρεις και πολλά. Γι αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε τσιμπίδες κλπ

----------


## picdev

βάση πλακέτα? ένας φίλος μου είπε για ένα υλικό που το λένε τεφλόν και το βάζουν πάνω στο πάγκο για να κάνουν τέτοιες δουλιές

κάτι τέτοιο ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Re...item4ab22f0785

----------


## leosedf

Και αν ζεσταθεί και από κάτω έχει εξαρτήματα? Βάση χρειάζεται να στην κρατάει σταθερά στον αέρα. Όχι ψηλή.

----------


## picdev

λες για βάζη που έχει τσιμπίδες ? σαν αυτή πχ, αλλά κάπου έχω δει και καλύτερη πιο σταθερή

http://www.topelcom.gr/index.php?pag...mid=58&lang=el

----------


## leosedf

Όχι η συγκεκριμένη είναι άχρηστη για σταθμό κόλλησης, ίσως για να κρατάει τίποτα.
Εννοώ αυτές.
xu-5.jpg

----------


## navar

και για δώσε κανένα λινκ με την συγκεκριμένη βάση ( χωρίς προθερμαντήρας , δεν φτάνουν τα ψιλά ) να δούμε και καμία τιμή !

----------


## JOUN

Αυτη που εχω παρει μαζι με τον προθερμαντηρα ειναι αρκετα καλη.Θελει λιγο προσοχη στην αρχικη ρυθμιση για να ειναι επιπεδη αλλα φανταζομαι αυτο ισχυει για ολες τις βασεις.

----------


## navar

> Αυτη που εχω παρει μαζι με τον προθερμαντηρα ειναι αρκετα καλη.Θελει λιγο προσοχη στην αρχικη ρυθμιση για να ειναι επιπεδη αλλα φανταζομαι αυτο ισχυει για ολες τις βασεις.



για να καταλάβω 129€ έχει μόνο η βάση ?

και ένα σέτ προθερμαντήρας + βάση πόσο έχει ?

----------


## JOUN

Aυτος που ειχα παρει πριν κανενα χρονο συμπεριλαμβανει την βαση που σου εδειξα και μου βγηκε μαζι με τα μεταφορικα(και δηλωμενο ΑΦΜ) 215Ε..

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ ακριβή. https://www.google.com/search?hl=el&...q=PCB%20holder μια αναζήτηση είχα κάνει απλά. http://uk.farnell.com/pace/6993-0254...550/dp/1775267 Δες αυτή πόσο κάνει Κώστα  :Lol:

----------


## navar

ok μιας και ψήνομαι να πάρω , απο πού την πήρατε αυτήν με τα 215 ? γιατί εγώ όλο κάτι 300αρια και 400αρια ξεγυρισμένα βρίσκω !

----------


## JOUN

Απο wiltec..Σου λεω μαζι με προθερμαντηρα την πηρα 215 περισυ,αν δεν εχεις σκεψου το ..

----------


## navar

> Απο wiltec..Σου λεω μαζι με προθερμαντηρα την πηρα 215 περισυ,αν δεν εχεις σκεψου το ..



στο λίνκ πού έδωσες ζητάει 317€ !!!!

----------


## JOUN

Για καποιο παραξενο λογο αν τους δωσεις το επαγελματικο ΑΦΜ σου δεν σου αφαιρουν μονο το ΦΠΑ αλλα πολυ περισσοτερα,μου εχει ξανασυμβει με την wiltec..
Δες την εικονα:

----------


## navar

> Για καποιο παραξενο λογο αν τους δωσεις το επαγελματικο ΑΦΜ σου δεν σου αφαιρουν μονο το ΦΠΑ αλλα πολυ περισσοτερα,μου εχει ξανασυμβει με την wiltec..
> Δες την εικονα:



δηλαδή γίνομαι μέλος στην σελίδα , δηλώνω επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ και απλά παίρνω τις τιμές Χωρίς το ΦΠΑ και κάποια πιθανή έκπτωση ως επαγγελματίας !

----------


## JOUN

Eτσι..Απλως να εχεις κομμενο καποιο τιμολογιο στο οποιο φαινεται το ΑΦΜ σου,θα πεσουν κανα δυο emails με τον αρμοδιο και  τελειωνεις.
Τουλαχιστον πριν καναδυο χρονια που το εκανα ετσι ηταν δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε.

----------


## HamerZs

Αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο το zd-912  και μετά από λίγο κάηκε η οθόνη από το κολλητήρι. Από πίσω γράφει ZD-LTY-2 0707, είναι άραγε εφικτό να το επισκευάσω πχ αντικαθιστώντας οθόνη ή ολόκληρη πλακέτα; Που μπορώ να αναζητήσω ανταλλακτικά;

Σε ebay δεν βρήκα τίποτα δυστυχώς.

----------


## picdev

ρε παλικάρια, προσπάθησα πάλι να βγάλω βύσμα τροβοδοσίας απο λαπτοπ και μου βγήκε η παναγία.

1)Ο σταθμός θερμού αέρα πιο πολύ ζημιά κάνει παρά βοηθάει, έβαλα φρέσκια κόλληση , έβαλα flux, ανέβαζα θερμοκρασία αλλά η κόλληση δεν έλιωνε με τίποτα, έγω βγάλει βύσματα απο mb pc αλλά εκεί η mb ήταν πιο σκληρή και δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα, αφίστε που τα pad ήταν πολύ πιο μικρά.

2)Με το κολλητίρι 936 και θερμοκρασία στο full και τρόμπα σιγά σιγά κάτι έγινε αλλά όχι σε όλα τα βύσματα , χρειάστηκε και να το πιάσω με πένσα και να το τραβάω ενώ ζεσταίνω τα pad.

3) Ενα μεγάλο pad δεν ξεκόλλαγε με τίποτα, γιατί είχε αρκετή  κόλληση και απο τις 2 μεριές , τελικά με χίλια ζόρια το έβγαλα
αλλά η κόλληση έμεινε μέσα στο pad, και δεν έβγαινε με τίποτα, τι τρόμπες τι διάφορες μύτες, τι σύρμα αποκόλλησης .
τελικά τρύπησα το pad με τρυπανάκι 0.8 και έβαλα το καινούριο βύσμα όλα καλά.

Μπορείτει να μου πείτε που κάνω το λάθος? ή να μου πείτε ένα τρόπο να ξεκολλάει σχετικά εύκολα  :Cursing: 

σε πρώτη φάση λέω να πάρω ακριβό σύρμα αποκόλλησης γιατί αυτό με το που έβαζα την μύτη άνοιγε , θα πάρω weller καμία άλλη πρόταση?

----------


## JOUN

Τον σταθμο αερα τον εχεις βοηθητικο,απο την μια εχεις τον αερα και απο την αλλη το κολλητηρι.Εναλλακτικα μπορεις με δυο κολλητηρια να το ζεσταινεις ταυτοχρονα..
936 ποιον εχεις;Τον 35 η τον 60W;
Το ιδανικο παντως ειναι να ζεστανεις ολη την περιοχη με προθερμαντηρα..

----------


## picdev

πως θα κρατάω 2 κολλητήρια και θα τραβάω ταυτόχρονα το βύσμα? τον 60watt έχω

----------


## JOUN

Πως δεν γινεται..Ζεσταινεις ολη την περιοχη καλα με τα δυο κολλητηρια και αφου λιωσει ολη η κολληση αφηνεις το ενα και πιανεις την πενσα.Επειδη εχει θερμανθει ολη  η περιοχη σου δινει μερικα δευτερολεπτα πριν ξαναπαγωσει.

----------


## spiroscfu

> ρε παλικάρια, προσπάθησα πάλι να βγάλω βύσμα τροβοδοσίας απο λαπτοπ και μου βγήκε η παναγία.



Για να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά με αυτά θέλεις απορροφητικό πιστόλι (σταθμό αποκόλλησης)

----------

